# Uwell D2 RTA



## Boktiet (4/10/16)

Seems like a winner...
*Uwell D2 specs and features*





Uwell D2 RTA disassembled
Here are the official features and specs for the Uwell D2 RTA.


Dimensions: 70.3 x 24.7 millimeters
Tank capacity: four milliliters
Net Weight: 83 grams
Material: stainless steel & quartz glass
Heat insulated drip tip
Velocity-style build deck
Double glass tube top-airflow
Anti-leaking installation
Small-bore chimney design to promote flavor
Top filling
*A flavor chaser's dream RTA (on paper)*




Uwell D2 matte stainless steel
The Uwell D2’s double-walled glass tube is something I haven’t seen in a vaping product before. Air flows from the top of the tank through the space between the glass before hitting the coils. The novel design contributes to the Uwell D2’s flavor production and makes it extremely leak-resistant.

Adding to the intense flavor production is the Uwell D2’s unusually narrow chimney. While reduced flavor chambers are common in both RDAs and RTAs, I am unaware of any mass-market tanks that feature a reduced chamber paired with a narrow-bore chimney. When you add it all up, this RTA should produce brilliant flavor.

Aesthetically, the Uwell D2 resembles the company’s other 2016 products. It has an understated and classy design that I’m a huge fan of. Normally, I abhor knurling, but the company does in such a subtle way that I actually like how it looks on the D2. The atomizer is available in four different matte finishes — stainless steel, black, coffee, and iridescent black. The first two are standard choices that will match mosts mods, while the latter two are great for people that want something a little flashier.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/10/16)

I wonder if the RTA market is shrinking with the RDTA onslaught - because all of us agree that the Genni style RDTA's (Avo24, Limitless, Combo, Azeroth etc) are producing better flavour. The RTA's like this one has no chance based on its design to win on Flavour. It would be awesome to see how these genni's are disrupting the RTA market.


----------

